# Vevo visa holder inquiry problem



## dom1992 (Dec 10, 2013)

good day,

I applied for a working holiday visa and before vevo i could check my status of my visa without problem using my TRN. But right now with Vevo when I try to login with my TRN it says: 
"Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you"

Please help me on what i should do to solve this problem,
thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

dom1992 said:


> good day,
> 
> I applied for a working holiday visa and before vevo i could check my status of my visa without problem using my TRN. But right now with Vevo when I try to login with my TRN it says:
> "Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you"
> ...


Did you call the 1800 number? I'd try that first and hopefully they can help you.


----------



## ahmadito (Dec 10, 2013)

don't worry. the same problem is happening with me. I think there's a problem with their server. 
I tried logging in using my visa grant number and it works. But its not working using the TRM. Started happening 2 days ago.


----------



## dom1992 (Dec 10, 2013)

ahmadito said:


> don't worry. the same problem is happening with me. I think there's a problem with their server.
> I tried logging in using my visa grant number and it works. But its not working using the TRM. Started happening 2 days ago.


thank you, the thing is that I still don't have the visa grant number, i only have my
TRN. will this work sometime sooner or later?


----------



## ahmadito (Dec 10, 2013)

dom1992 said:


> thank you, the thing is that I still don't have the visa grant number, i only have my
> TRN. will this work sometime sooner or later?


Im not sure really


----------



## Veerapratap (Jan 23, 2014)

*VEVO Problem*

Hello,

I have a problem while I try to check my visa status in VEVO.
The following error message appears: 
Quote:
The following errors have been encountered:

Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you or refer to the online help.
I have to say this is happening only when I try to check my visa status. When I check my brothers status it is working. Only for me it is not and I am afraid that let's say I have to board the plane and the lady is checking my visa maybe it will not work and I won't be able to board the plane.

Does anyone else encountered this problem?

Thanks!!!


----------

